
Anyone here planning to come to TechCrunch Tel Aviv? - tzury
https://techcrunch.com/events/techcrunch-tel-aviv/
======
tzury
For years I am willing to setup up HN TLV Meetup. What do you think?

~~~
nivertech
There were several HN meetups in Tel-Aviv about 6-7 years ago. Today you have
so many meetups, that meta-meetups for HN or Quora users no longer make sense.

